# Christmas dinner ideas?



## light-it-up (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey gang-

Looking to do something special this year...maybe prime rib in the smoker, but what else? What are some of the more interesting ideas you guys have for the holidays?


----------



## rw willy (Dec 4, 2010)

I always wanted to but have not done a crown roast of pork.  Depending on the size of the crowd a 20 lb suckling pig is a show stopper.  I fit one in my UDS.  Looked and tasted great.  Heres the thread.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/95541/suckling-pig-uds


----------



## adiochiro3 (Dec 4, 2010)

Smoked Goose is another unique idea.  I like the suckling pig notion too.  So many meats, so little smoking time!!


----------



## rdknb (Dec 4, 2010)

I vote for the prome rib on the smoker, thats what we are having here


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 4, 2010)

We'll be going with the Prime Rib again this year


----------



## ak1 (Dec 4, 2010)

For Christmas I usually do prime rib & goose.


----------



## smokester (Dec 4, 2010)

Well... I always do a prime rib as I will again this year, but thinking of adding a ham also. 

If you smoke it.....they will eat.


----------



## light-it-up (Dec 8, 2010)

I've got it...smoked/roasted prime rib of Wagyu beef.  :)


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 8, 2010)

Once you go prime rib you'll never go back. Their some of the best meat I have ever eatin out of the smoker. Now there's a bunch of different meats that you can smoke. I have gone with Goat, Duck, Goose, and alot of venison. The coice is yours and the world is at you beckin call.


----------



## coacher72 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry no help. Prime Rib is the way I go.


----------



## light-it-up (Dec 8, 2010)

Anyone have a good prime rib method for the smoker?

Rub or no rub?


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 8, 2010)

Do a search for Bearcarvers prime rib. While I have not used his recipe yet, it gets rave reviews, but dont tell him or his head will swell up


----------



## light-it-up (Dec 8, 2010)

Found it, thanks!


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 9, 2010)

Just dont tell him you like it - he is a grumpy old Bear and I am on his private email list 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 


Light-It-Up said:


> Found it, thanks!


----------



## meateater (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm gonna smoke a pastrami this year, I'm tired of bird, ham.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Dec 9, 2010)

Christmas Eve Prime Rib, planning to smoke it, Cioppino. Christmas day, any prime rib left ?, Salmon, big Costco fillet, smoked or grilled; Braciole, Italian stuffed flank steak, braised in tomatoes, garlic and dash of wine, that's it - makes its own amazing sauce.    always Scotch Eggs for Christmas morning. great with beer!


----------



## light-it-up (Dec 13, 2010)

Portion wise, do you figure a pound per person, before cooking?


----------



## smokermark (Dec 13, 2010)

Lots of great suggestions here. How about a nice pork loin rack roast maybe even a whole ham with a nice sweet potato or yam dish? It's hard to beat prime rib though.


----------

